# How tall is an 8 week old puppy



## VegasResident (Oct 4, 2006)

So we are picking up the pupster in 2 weeks. Last time we lived close enough to have the breeder drop off the pup. This time it is about a 10.5 hour car drive.

We have a really comfy SUV that will have 2 people (laps ready) with everything you could think of for the pup from towels to toys to crate, etc.

At the same time there is a non stop flight back from where the breeder is that is 1.5 hours long (plus of course airport arrival, boarding, unboarding etc). 

The problem is that the total under seat height on the plane is 8.5 inches and I am thinking this is not high enough for the big fluffmiester we are getting.

I want him to be comfy going home.

Car better? I have no problems driving. I just want what he will be happiest with.

Thoughts?

This is him and his brother at just 5.5 weeks old so he will be big.


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

wow, i personally would do a car. i just think the pup is going to be whining a LOT, and in turn disturbing other passengers. ours whined the entire way home and pretty much the first 2 days we had him. we figured he was sad about leaving his mom, dad, and litter mates, and of course just confused/scared in general.


----------



## dropship (Jul 1, 2010)

We just brought our 8 week old pup home on Saturday. There is no way he would come close to fitting under a plane seat like that. 

We were going to put him in the crate in the back of the car, but our breeder said no to that. She handed him off and put him right in my lap. Riding in the lap on the way home was a bonding experience, no doubt about it. He whimpered a bit, at which point I just let him get it out. Otherwise, he got pets and calm encouragement telling him he was a good boy. Looking back, I think that was exactly the way to do it. Our ride home was only about 30 minutes, but he arrived calm and curious. Been great ever since!

Either way you go, enjoy your pup! They're a handful, and totally worth it. 

cheers.


----------



## VegasResident (Oct 4, 2006)

I


dropship said:


> We just brought our 8 week old pup home on Saturday. There is no way he would come close to fitting under a plane seat like that.
> 
> We were going to put him in the crate in the back of the car, but our breeder said no to that. She handed him off and put him right in my lap. Riding in the lap on the way home was a bonding experience, no doubt about it. He whimpered a bit, at which point I just let him get it out. Otherwise, he got pets and calm encouragement telling him he was a good boy. Looking back, I think that was exactly the way to do it. Our ride home was only about 30 minutes, but he arrived calm and curious. Been great ever since!
> 
> ...


Yeah, it has been 10 years since our last german "shredder" was a puppy. Breeder said same thing about lap bonding...guess we will just stop a lot!!!! We are bringing extra large pee pads to put on ground outside car and also not letting him on ground at gas stations or rest stops.

Oh and welcome to the board!!!!


----------



## dropship (Jul 1, 2010)

VegasResident said:


> german "shredder"


hehe, truth has been spoken.


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

That's a big puppy! I'd drive. 10 hours isn't bad. 

As for pups whining on planes, my 8 week old slept the whole way until, after 7 hours, he had to potty.

We had some good bonding time on a 2 hour train ride to the airport. He laid on my chest (I was reclining) and watched the other passengers.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I personally would worry about holding a puppy in my lap in a car, particularly in the front seat. A fairly minor fender bender could discharge the air bags, killing the puppy. 

We had a 10 hour drive home with Dena from Oregon, and as much as I would have loved to hold her in my lap, she rode in a crate next to me in the backseat while my husband drove.


----------



## VegasResident (Oct 4, 2006)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> I personally would worry about holding a puppy in my lap in a car, particularly in the front seat. A fairly minor fender bender could discharge the air bags, killing the puppy.
> 
> We had a 10 hour drive home with Dena from Oregon, and as much as I would have loved to hold her in my lap, she rode in a crate next to me in the backseat while my husband drove.


We are actually doing the front back seat thing also, putting down the 60/40 split with the crate open side towards the passenger sitting in the back. The pup can go in and out of the crate depending on where we are driving. Flat open highway will probably provide lap time.


----------

